# Bottles W/ Your Name On Them?



## swizzle (Jul 16, 2011)

I just got to thinking and I thought that this would make an interesting thread. I recently gave my landlord a Henry W. Dufel milk bottle. Its part of his families history and his last name is Dufel. I didn't tell him that I have a quart with a Jr. on it though. That's thier Christmas present. He's been looking for 30+ years for one. 

 Then there was a Cook's Leather Cement that I gave to an old digger named Cookie. I still don't know his first name but his last name is Cook and I guess that was his Grandpa's factory that made the stuff. He said that was worth more then a million bucks to him. 

 My last name is LaPort and I was looking around at the last bottle show and saw an amber med from LaPorte Indiana. I was sorta interested in it even with the extra e but $30 was a bit to much for the type of bottle. 

 So anyway to get this thread started, are you looking for a bottle with your last name or do you own one? I think its awesome to give some history back to the family. Ok let's hear some stories and maybe we can help a few folks find some of their own family history in glass. Swiz


----------



## Blackglass (Jul 16, 2011)

I've searched and searched but have not yet found one with my name, it's too uncommon. I do know a direct relative of the person who owned "Sawyers Dairy Bar". They have some pretty scarce milk bottles, and she ownes a very valuable baby top from that brand.


----------



## slag pile digger (Jul 16, 2011)

Great thread, I have been looking for a bottle with my last name for awhile. I know of a pony & a porter from fredicksburg, virginia that is Osmun & Mackey (my last name), but they say it is very scarce & $$$$$$$$$$$. There is also Kyles Dairy, from Mackeyville Pa. Been trying but they go for $$$$$$$$$ too. Some day!! I did find a paper label . Hope one day to have an embossed one. Thanks for the thread Swizzle.... Michael


----------



## swizzle (Jul 16, 2011)

Mackey!! Why does that name sound familiar. Almost seems like I've seen it on a bottle before. Oh I made a mistake. My last name is really Stoddard-Whitney-Keene so if anyone wants to send me free bottles and flask with any part of my last name on it then I'll greatly appreciate it. []


----------



## ironmountain (Jul 16, 2011)

The only people with my last name are relatives that emigrated from Finland in the late 1800's-1912'ish...if you find any bottles that say Mannisto on them...hook me up.


----------



## slag pile digger (Jul 16, 2011)

Funny Swizzle!!!!! If I come across any I'll send them  to you. Here is another I am trying to acquire.


----------



## swizzle (Jul 16, 2011)

The only Mackey I know around here owns a funeral home. Maybe I can find some paper label embalming fluids. Who knows. I'll keep my eye open and to keep things in order we have the last names that are looking for bottles below. 

 LaPort
 Sawyers Dairy Bar <---I could get you  a Sawyer's Bluing Bottle []
 Mackey
 Mannisto


----------



## Blackglass (Jul 16, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  swizzle
> 
> The only Mackey I know around here owns a funeral home. Maybe I can find some paper label embalming fluids. Who knows. I'll keep my eye open and to keep things in order we have the last names that are looking for bottles below.
> 
> ...


 
 Thanks Swiz but she already has one lol. If you ever run across a bottle with LeMieux on it, I'm most certainly interested.


----------



## swizzle (Jul 16, 2011)

LaPort 
 LeMieux
 Mackey 
 Mannisto 

 Is that better. [8D] This is cool. I'll just keep adding to the list as we go. Swiz


----------



## Poison_Us (Jul 16, 2011)

I work with a Mackey.. he's not into bottles tho, that i know of.


----------



## Gunsmoke47 (Jul 16, 2011)

My name is Kelley Baker. I splurged the other day and got a Bakers extract![][].[8|] However, ifin any of you fine gals and fellers would like to send me a gift, I would take either a Kelly's cabin bitters, OR.... a Baker's Orange Grove bitters.......... I'm just sayin. []


----------



## swizzle (Jul 17, 2011)

LaPort  
  LeMieux 
  Mackey  
  Mannisto
 Kelly Kelley or Baker

 Wow I thought there'd be more people that wanted bottles with there last name. I forgot to mention the Smith bottles I've given to my Niece and Nephew. My Nephew's name is Joseph Smith. There's a stoner beer from England that has his first and last name on it. I'm thinking it'll be a cool X-mas gift. Swiz


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Jul 17, 2011)

I got one!


----------



## Wheelah23 (Jul 17, 2011)

I know Rush's Bitters exists, but I don't collect bitters, so I don't want to pay full retail for one. Any other Rush bottles out there?


----------



## swizzle (Jul 17, 2011)

Ah Wheelah man, your pushing my buttons. I dug a Rush's Bitters last year. It's sitting in my bedroom on top of my dresser. I'm not sure if I want to part with it though. I was told its a $50 to $80 bottle. I tell ya what, if I dig another one I'll cut you a deal on it. 

 I have one of those Angelo Myers flask too. Swiz


----------



## Wheelah23 (Jul 17, 2011)

I'd hope to dig one myself too. Speak of the devil, there's one on ebay now. Hopefully I can snag it for a deal.

http://cgi.ebay.com/270782219134?clk_rvr_id=248194403352#ht_1005wt_1396


----------



## swizzle (Jul 17, 2011)

Man I wanna bid on it but I'll back off and hope you get it. Good luck. Swiz


----------



## Wheelah23 (Jul 17, 2011)

Thanks for that. I know there's at least 4 other people watching it, so I think the price will shoot up soon.


----------



## swizzle (Jul 17, 2011)

I wanna say that one is smaller then mine. I'll measure it when I get home. Swiz


----------



## KBbottles (Jul 18, 2011)

My last name isn't too common, but if you ever see any bottles with Blaine on them, I'd love to own it!!

 -KB


----------



## GuntherHess (Jul 18, 2011)

Here's a nice example of my namesake on fleabay...
 http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160621917419&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## swizzle (Jul 18, 2011)

Looks like Captain Morgan as a child on the label. Nice looking bottle GuntherHess. 

 LaPort   
   LeMieux  
   Mackey   
   Mannisto 
  Kelly Kelley or Baker 
 Blaine

 The list is growing, I like it. Swiz [8D]


----------



## Wheelah23 (Jul 19, 2011)

I'm still looking for other Rush bottles! Did doctor Benjamin Rush (the Declaration signin', blood-lettin', cruel to the insane, doctor who bore my namesake) have any bottles embossed with his name?


----------



## epackage (Jul 19, 2011)

now I need to keep my eyes peeled for Rush bottles...[8D]


----------



## accountantadam (Jul 19, 2011)

I'd be interested in a bottle with Dyer on it (If one exists). Any way we could incorporate this list into the the one that has the types of bottles everyone wants?


----------



## swizzle (Jul 19, 2011)

LaPort    
    LeMieux   
    Mackey    
    Mannisto  
   Kelly Kelley or Baker  
  Blaine
 Dyer

 Yup just have an admin post a link to this thread at the top of the thread in the other section.


----------



## RIBottleguy (Jul 20, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  GuntherHess
> 
> Here's a nice example of my namesake on fleabay...
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160621917419&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


 

 I have two nursing bottles with your name on them.  They are pretty darn rare, but if another pops up I'll let you know.


----------



## GuntherHess (Jul 20, 2011)

> nursing bottles with your name


 
 Appliedlips sent me one of those years ago.
 Its the oval lay down style, i'm guessing the same one you have?
 It does seem rather rare, I havent seen others.
 Thanks for thinking of me.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 20, 2011)

Here ya go, the Mighty Weiner Beer!!! [8D]  except  it spelled Wiener 
  A old time privy digger gave me this.


----------



## LC (Jul 20, 2011)

Nice bottle Rick , I asked about a bitters bottle with my name on it on the site some months back that I had seen in a bottle book years ago . Can not remember now who it was , but a lady responded with a bottle with my name on it , but it was not embossed bitters . It was a decent bottle, had an open pontil , as well as the spelling was correct . I was comfortable with the price , but money was a bit tight at the time . Probably should have bought it anyway , being I will most likely never see another one .


----------



## Bixby Bill (Jul 21, 2011)

A few years ago I picked up a stoneware beer with B.A. Steele debossed in the shoulder, and since my name is Bill A. Steele, I had to have it. I have a couple common drugstores and a shoe polish with my last name also, but one I`d like to get someday is a John W. Steele`s Niagara Star Bitters. I don`t collect bitters, but it is an attractive bottle, but usually if I see one for sale it`s either out of my price range at the moment or there`s something else I like better to buy. Maybe someday I`ll dig one!


----------



## smspc7 (Jul 21, 2011)

I collect bottles from E.A. Schellentrager, who was a Cleveland pharmacist.  If anyone has one or sees one for sale, please let me know!  smspc7@gmail.com


----------



## swizzle (Jul 21, 2011)

LaPort    
    LeMieux   
    Mackey    
    Mannisto  
   Kelly Kelley or Baker  
  Blaine
 Dyer
 Weiner
 B.A. Steele
 E.A. Schellentrager


----------



## sodapops (Aug 1, 2011)

I have been looking for "Mize" bottles for years to no avail. If anyone find them, I sure would like to know.


----------



## Stardust (Aug 2, 2011)

Funny, I was just going to look for my grand kids ages 4 and 6 for the garden dig the name PRATT. I know there are bottles out there and I thought they are just learning how to spell how cute that would be. []


----------



## dollarbill (Aug 2, 2011)

Here's a paper bottle with my namesake.
   bill


----------



## Dugout (Aug 2, 2011)

Need I say more?


----------



## Dean (Aug 2, 2011)

Hello Everyone,

 I may have gotten a head start on most of you name collectors as I have been doing this for about 7 years.  I'll enclose some pictures but I also have Marvel thermometers, unopened cigarette packages,  Marvel cigarette signs, transitor radios, paperweights, calendars, canned goods and labels, several different Marvel Oils, Captain Marvel comics #1 & #2, 26 different bottles, paper punches, Marvel ashtray, embossed Marvel wringer from washing machine, Marvel porcelain embossed cookstove oven door and Marvel Coffee coater set.  I also have a few items with my name Dean on them.

 Enjoy,

 Dean Marvel


----------



## Dean (Aug 2, 2011)

Some more.


----------



## Dean (Aug 2, 2011)

And more


----------



## Wheelah23 (Aug 2, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  Dean
> 
> And more


 
 I'm assuming you have some of the tooled druggists that have "MARVEL" embossed on the base? I just got one recently.


----------



## Dean (Aug 2, 2011)

And some more of the bottles.


----------



## epackage (Aug 2, 2011)

Mine only appears on a New Liquor bottle from Germany, now it seems the company no longer has an active website. How I wish someone  I knew lived in Germany...


----------



## Dean (Aug 2, 2011)

Here are some other items.  The calendar is put out my Marvel Bakery of Miami, OK.   Enjoy,

 Dean


----------



## Dean (Aug 2, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  Wheelah23
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Hello Connor,

 No, I don't have the Marvel embossed base druggist.  I'm also still looking for the hutch from Marvell, Ark.  I keep finding different items all the time and would be interested in one of the druggists.

 Thanks and have a great evening,

 Dean


----------



## Dugout (Aug 4, 2011)

Hey Dean you are over doing it man! 
 Maybe you should change your name.[]


----------



## bottle_head9 (Aug 4, 2011)

I`m sure everyone has one of these.Yep, my last name is Fellows.[]


----------



## RIBottleguy (Aug 4, 2011)

One for Guntherhess:







 And mine:


----------



## NCdigger5 (Aug 4, 2011)

The Ryan part is right at least. /Users/homiegee428/Desktop/328D5771489C488F85C2F3D582BA47B8.jpg


----------



## NCdigger5 (Aug 4, 2011)

z


----------



## Wheelah23 (Aug 4, 2011)

This Rush's Bitters set me back around $30... It's the first (and only) bitters I'm going to buy, because I don't really collect them... [&:]


----------



## Brandons Bottles (Aug 5, 2011)

There's a "Brandon's Diarrhea Remedy" bottle I saw in a book, (I wish it was a picture) and it's worth a few hundred. Only bottle I've seen with Brandon on it. I am almost 100% certain my last name is not on a bottle.


----------



## Wheelah23 (Aug 5, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  Brandons Bottles
> 
> There's a "Brandon's Diarrhea Remedy" bottle I saw in a book, (I wish it was a picture) and it's worth a few hundred. Only bottle I've seen with Brandon on it. I am almost 100% certain my last name is not on a bottle.


 
 What an enticing bottle to have your name on it [:-]


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 5, 2011)




----------



## Brandons Bottles (Aug 5, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  Wheelah23
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 It came with a box, too. Joy... []    (Sorry it's a bit blurry)


----------



## splante (Aug 13, 2011)

come across any with PLANTE on them please let me know


----------



## Wheelah23 (Aug 13, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  splante
> 
> come across any with PLANTE on them please let me know


 
 You're in luck... According to Tod's site, there's a blob from one Joseph C. Plante. Good luck finding one!


----------



## Bixel (Aug 13, 2011)

Lets add the last name Waters to the list. I have seen a bunch with "mineral waters", etc with them on it, but I really only want ones with the name of Waters. 
 I know of a medicinal bottle from Eastern Ontario with Waters on it, possibly Kingston, Ontario, but I still havnt been able to get one of those!


----------



## splante (Aug 13, 2011)

awesome thanks the search is on


----------



## Holindaze (Aug 13, 2011)

My last name is Curtiss, seen airplanes, magizines and candy bars with the name Curtiss but no bottles.


----------



## swizzle (Aug 16, 2011)

LaPort     
     LeMieux    
     Mackey     
     Mannisto   
    Kelly Kelley or Baker   
   Blaine 
  Dyer 
 Rush
  Weiner 
  B.A. Steele 
  E.A. Schellentrager
 John W. Steele`s Niagara Star Bitters
 Mize
 PRATT
 Thomas
 Baldwin
 Marvel
 Eifler
 Fellows
 McBurney
 Brandon's
 Plante
 Waters
 Curtiss

 I've dug a few Curtis Bros ketchup bottles. If anyone wants to add their name or have their name removed because you've got the bottle that you were looking for then let me know. Sorry about the delayed update. Swiz


----------



## Wheelah23 (Aug 16, 2011)

I've got a small "Curtis & Brown Mfg Co" tooled pill bottle. It's not commonly spelled with a second "s" though, you'll have a hard time with that, I think.


----------



## Dr Pepper bottle man (Sep 4, 2011)

My last name BAILEY. They left out the E, in Dr. Baily's Sarsaparilla


----------



## David Fertig (Sep 5, 2011)

My great-grandfather's dairy.  Located in Dauphin, PA  just north of Harrisburg.  I've got 4 quarts and one pint.  Dad has a quart.  They bring about $175 or so.


----------



## twowheelfan (Sep 6, 2011)

ok how about Strong? thats mine. haven't found anything yet, but i'm sure something has to turn up!


----------



## slag pile digger (Sep 6, 2011)

Found this on the web, does anyone from illinois know if its worth $180, he says it has 3 "flaws", an awful lot of money for something with flaws!!!


----------



## David Fertig (Sep 7, 2011)

Well, Slag, I do not know much about Ill. milks.  It looks like an early tin-top milk.  There are quite a few central PA milks that I have paid over $150 for.  Some much more.


----------



## Jim (Sep 7, 2011)

Those are great milk bottles, Dave. I had never seen one, but now I'll keep an eye out for them for you.  ~Jim


----------



## Newtoit (Feb 27, 2012)

This a great thread so I'm bringing it up again. My maiden name is Sullivan and my Uncle John, R.I.P., was a glass blower in the early 1900's. I was really young when he passed away and would love to find something of his. I remember going out to his glass blowing studio (his garage) and him blowing elephants and other animals, similar to current day balloon animals only way cooler. I got a bottle today that fulfills one wish on this thread. I'm going through all 4 pages now to see if there's more than one.
 Debbie


----------



## Newtoit (Feb 27, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  Bixel
> 
> Lets add the last name Waters to the list. I have seen a bunch with "mineral waters", etc with them on it, but I really only want ones with the name of Waters.
> I know of a medicinal bottle from Eastern Ontario with Waters on it, possibly Kingston, Ontario, but I still havnt been able to get one of those!





> Lets add the last name Waters to the list.


 
 I just dug a bottle embossed with D. M. WATERS on the front. Very tiny bottle. I can't find anything out about it because every search turns up mineral water, spring water, etc. Message me your mailing address and I'll send it out this week. I'd post a pic but my camera is dead and I can't find the charger cause I've been to busy digging bottles to finish the major reno job I started. We're done at the site this week and I do have to prioritize. LOL. Just found out today the guy we're doing the excavation work for owns another 2 lots, 2 lots away from where we are with the same "junk" buried as this one. Can't wait!! Hope we get it. I might have to report myself to Bryan Baumler. Think I'm gonna buy another camera tomorrow. My reno may not get done in the near future.
 Debbie


----------

